# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB 2008] Super simple Tetris Game

## Pradeep1210

I built this tetris game using just the basic controls and coding you are used to, using in VB.NET. So, no complex things like graphics programming, keyboard hooks etc.

A detailed explanation of the concept and how the code works can be found here:
https://pradeep1210.wordpress.com/20...vb-net-part-1/

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Game Demos_

----------


## Jenner

Nice example of Tetris!  I saw some things you did that if I should ever reprogram my Tetris game I'd have to incorporate.  Started to get unplayable in later levels, but the concepts are sound.  Far easier an example to follow than my own Tetris game which basically taught me the game programming.

----------


## Pradeep1210

Thanks for the compliments  :Thumb:

----------


## mahmoedm

wow, Good Work 
Keep Going  :Smilie:

----------


## WhiteBabylon

I didn't realize that so many people loved to program tetris. I did it for c++ console, flash, and visual basic (I'm also amazing at tetris playing). I'd like to throw in my visual basic concept video:

youtube.com/watch?v=VFywKMim4yc

Where the board is a 2D array, and each peice is just 1 2 3 4 and when laid becomes a different identity of "21"

----------


## WhiteBabylon

I tried to post a comment to this and it didn't work. Maybe I'm not allowed to link to youtube. Ohwell. I actually just spent 3 days programming tetris in VB myself, and holycrap I did the same concept you named here. I tried the same rotational math concept, but found it easier for me to just byhand give the rotational positions.

----------


## tabestmaker

hi man i know this is a little late but i am into development too and i know i am not near your level i mean even a simple game like this still amazes me 
Very Good

----------

